# LOL... Shrimp steals Betta's food



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw one of my ghost shrimp swimming up the front of the glass a few mins ago, so I snapped a pic... and it proceeds to swim right to the surface, grab one of my Betta's pellets, and sink back down to rest on a leaf and eat it! Lol! These guys are too funny. I thought my betta was going to pester the shrimp but it's been the other way around so far.

Going up...










Almost there...










Gotcha!










Delicious!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool!!! Betta watch out!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ya, ghosts are a gas, active snatch-n-grabbers like japonicas

nice post


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> ya, ghosts are a gas, active snatch-n-grabbers like japonicas
> 
> nice post


Totally like Amanos!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL, that's halarious.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

My amanos steal food from the other shrimp, but not from my betta, so far...


----------



## daveyboy (Nov 14, 2011)

That shrimps got guts. It would be like one of us climbing the Empire State Building to steal food from King Kong


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cool


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Brave shrimp that is. 
You got some pretty good picture skills to capture the shrimp in action.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I watched one of my Ghost shrimp sitting on the back of an Assassin Snail eating algae off him earlier...pretty cool!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. I saw my shrimp riding on fish big enough to swallow it whole - that is SW. JK

Seriously, there is always something interesting things to observe in an aquarium. That's why it is so addictive. Guess, that why I am into #14 thinking about #15 and #16


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Brave shrimp that is.
> You got some pretty good picture skills to capture the shrimp in action.


Imagine if I had a real camera and not an iPhone! :lol: Maybe for Christmas.

Thanks everyone, I never understood the fascination for shrimp until I got them. They're always doing something, very interesting to watch.


----------

